

Michael Nielsen on open science at TEDxWaterloo [video] - munderwood
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/open-science-2/

======
extension
Funny how it's become a novel idea to do science collaboratively on the web,
which was invented _by physicists_ at a _particle accelerator_ specifically
for that purpose.

